# pink eye



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

Any one ever. Been through this my first time not good 85 dollar bottle nuflor and more for an ointment not to mention how fun to give them shots lots of crying not good


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You can treat pink eye a couple of different ways, but most people just put a drop or two of penicillin or LA200 in the eye. Personally, I prefer 10 cc's each of Gentamycin, Dexamethason, and distilled water mixed up in a small spray bottle, then spray in their eyes. Do NOT use this if the eye is ulcerated, though. I don't think giving them shots is going to do much good. I don't mean to insult you or anything, but are you sure it's pink eye and not just irritation from dust blowing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pink eye is treated within the eye itself, I use LA200 put a couple of drops in there 2x a day for 5 days, it will kill the pinkeye. The cloudiness or ulceration may take longer to go away depending on severity. Have you checked the eye for any stickers, scratches ect. You know for sure, it is pinkeye?


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not sure but vet said when I described it to him and have more every day one Tue three more Wed separated affected goats thru two more


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off, are these goats pregnant?
Sounds like pinkeye, but why is the vet wanting you to give nuflor antibiotic. Does your vet think it is Chlamydia? If so, Chlamydia does not respond to nuflor, it responds to LA200 ect.
If you don't understand what the vet diagnosed, ask him or her. We need to know what the vet is thinking, to help you better.
Giving shots of Nuflor for the treatment of pinkeye itself, will not do anything.

A bottle of La200, which can be bought at any feed store and dripping the drops in their eye's will treat it and it is cheaper, than the ointment from the vet, LA200 does burn but it kills pinkeye. Also, if indeed they have an aborting disease (Chlamydia), which pinkeye can be a symptom of it, will treat the chlamydia too. But we need to know absolutely sure, what the vet diagnosed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Need your input,here ,so we can help further. 

Others may be able to write their advice as well to try to help. 
Or someone else too, may need the same advice if they are experiencing it as well, Pm ing me, I don't mind but, it is better to put it here for you and possibly others.

You mentioned the vet said nuflor would work through the tear ducts and your using triple antibiotic ointment, which is good with the triple antibiotic, if it is for pinkeye.

I don't understand the nuflor part though ? going through the tear ducts? Are you suppose to put it in the eyes or according to the vet?


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Need your input,here ,so we can help further.
> 
> Others may be able to write their advice as well to try to help.
> Or someone else too, may need the same advice if they are experiencing it as well, Pm ing me, I don't mind but, it is better to put it here for you and possibly others.
> ...


Gave them an injection 6cc per hundred lbs said it would help. It would work it's way through there system work through to there tear ducts


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry was not sure how to brand new member to site not very computer savvy vet gave me the ointment said there was a better ointment than the triple antibiotic ointment but he was out of it I never felt with pink eye so I get penicillin and drop two drops in affected eye


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> First off, are these goats pregnant?
> Sounds like pinkeye, but why is the vet wanting you to give nuflor antibiotic. Does your vet think it is Chlamydia? If so, Chlamydia does not respond to nuflor, it responds to LA200 ect.
> If you don't understand what the vet diagnosed, ask him or her. We need to know what the vet is thinking, to help you better.
> Giving shots of Nuflor for the treatment of pinkeye itself, will not do anything.
> ...


He did not see the goat just what I described to him on phone he said it's infectious pink eye looks like goat has a bullish haze over eyes and can't see so nuflor won't hurt pregnant female's all most all the girls have it


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if this would work for goats but I used Today (mastitis treatment for udders) in the eye of calves who had pink eye and it cleared right up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Never used Today but, if it worked, that all that matters. 


I don't agree with all the vets decision. 
How many days have you been treating the goats? 
The eye treatments I do agree with, hopefully it is for pinkeye. Keep the goats out of sunlight, while treating.

If no one is aborting, it may not be associated with an aborting disease. But watch in case.


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Never used Today but, if it worked, that all that matters.
> 
> I don't agree with all the vets decision.
> How many days have you been treating the goats?
> ...


Lucky not aborting so should I stop using ointment and just put two drops penicillin in each eye twice a day for five days I hope they don't loose there eyesight


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I use chamomile and/or eyebright herbs, gently boiled in water for 15 or 20 minutes, strained, then cooled. (Compost the herbs, save the liquid.) You can spray it into their eyes, or wipe it in with a washcloth once or twice a day for 3 days or as needed until it's gone. It's never failed me yet. Works on humans and rabbits, too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What ointment is it?

Terramycin Eye Ointment is a good one.

If the goats are really bad, I'd treat for 7-10 days instead of just 5 days, especially if they are badly ulcerated.

Pen can be used as well, but if you have the right ointment, continue using it.

Be careful because it is contagious to humans, wear gloves.


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> What ointment is it?
> 
> Terramycin Eye Ointment is a good one.
> 
> ...


Yes I figured it would be because it is in humans but thanks for the heads up Did not see any ulcers just the haze. Could it cause blindness if left untreated thanks to every one for the advise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, if it is not treated it will lead to blindness, in a very very short time.  It will destroy the eye entirely and blow it out.


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, if it is not treated it will lead to blindness, in a very very short time.  It will destroy the eye entirely and blow it out.


All ready started treating just did not know how severe it could be thanks


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As said, drops of penicillin or LA200 (can be bought at a feed store if you have to a vets office) 2 or 3 times a day. Done.


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> As said, drops of penicillin or LA200 (bought can be bought at a feed store if you have to a vets office) 2 or 3 times a day. Done.


I'm going to try the penicillin starting in the morning thanks everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, keep us updated.


----------

